

Show HN: Simple Responsive Images with Jekyll - bobfunk
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2015/08/20/simple-responsive-images-with-jekyll

======
bobfunk
Lets face it - responsive images can be made so complex that we end up just
giving up dealing with them.

This is a small plugin that aims to make it completely straight forward to at
least do a good job of handling pixel densities.

Won't do nearly as much as some of the more complex plugins based on the
picture tags, etc, but the goal is making it so easy to use that there's not
really any reason not to :)

